# 2017/2018 Volvo Ocean Race



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

It has started! Who's following? The run through the spectator boats during the start was a little..... tight. Anyone planning on attending in Newport next May?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

great stuff and gets realy good about 52:00 and passing slower traffic at 104:00


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Whoops......
Watch as Scallywag suffer sail setback on Leg 1 - Volvo Ocean Race 2017-18

Didn't lose a spot though.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I really lost interest in the last race - though I had been a RABID fan for years. I was even tangentially involved in some of the state-side media strategies 2 series ago (11-12 and 14-15) and got to spend some time at the VOR HQ in Alicante.

But sailing is leaving the VOR behind, which really sucks because it's the best Capes race there is. With the Vendee boats starting to foil, VOR has got some serious soul-searching to do on what's next for their boats. They've held off for now on pulling the trigger on the next generation, so we'll see what happens. At the same time watching the 2 boats blaze through the spectator fleet in the in-shore for Leg 1 is what this race is all about - just balls out competition. If they can just find the right mix of technology and competitiveness they'll continue to be successful.

I'm following along for now. So far it's been fun.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well that was a heck of a first day for leg 2;
Watch Scallywag wipe out in the Atlantic! - Volvo Ocean Race 2017-18

Fast and frightening first night at sea - Volvo Ocean Race 2017-18

In Port Race was pretty dang awesome;
Watch the full replay of the Mirpuri Foundation In-Port Race in Lisbon - Volvo Ocean Race 2017-18


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We are watching this closely. We volunteered last time in Newport and will do it again helping with spectator fleet control on the water (we use a power boat for this). Being up close on the water with these boats was great fun. I can still remember following the first 2 boats arriving in Newport within minutes of each other. It was a match race after thousands of miles.

What's to like:

1. Matched boats. A sailors contest, not a technology contest.
2. Offshore capable boats. Not boats that will break (at least not right away) when they get past the jetty.
3. Crazy Inshore races. Gets the crowd up close and causes some interesting maneuvers of big boats.
4. Sail changes. Nothing more fun than a mark rounding with a sail change. Teamwork required.

I watch the AC, but much prefer to watch this.

Last time around, this video when they got a chopper up over cape horn does it for me. If you don't like this, don't watch the race .


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been following on YouTube. The Lisbon inshore race was excellent as was the recent departure from Lisbon.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

The helicopter footage leaving Lisbon was great:

Full Replay: Leg 2 start from Lisbon - Volvo Ocean Race 2017-18


----------

